# Nuts and Bolts



## Alix (Nov 24, 2010)

Melt and blend:
3/4 cup butter
1/4 cup oil
2+ tbsp worcestershire (I usually just really overfill the spoon)
1 tbsp lemon juice

Dry seasonings:

1 tbsp seasoning salt
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tbsp celery salt

Stir these together and put in a shaker. 

Fill a big roaster with:

Chex/Crispix
cheerios
mini shredded wheat
pretzels
corn nuts
nuts of any type
Whatever you like in your mix. 

Pour the warm liquid over the mix and toss to coat evenly. Then sprinkle the seasoning stuff on and keep tossing to coat everything. Bake in the oven on LOW (250ish) for a couple of hours and toss at 20 minute intervals. (I usually make this on a good tv night and get up at commercials to toss.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks, copied and pasted.  I didn't realize you already had the oven directions.  Maybe I'll finally get to make some.  I really like it and have wanted to make it since the first time I ever tasted it eons ago.

When I started receiving the cereals, I realized I finally had my chance.  I never tried before because cereals, especially brand names are expensive and the thought of buying 3 or 4 types, I had to pass.

Shopping isn't until next Tuesday, so I'll get my remaining ingredients and see what I can come up with.

Have you ever substituted soy sauce for Worcestershire?  Do you think it would be good?  I have both, but I've always had in my mind that soy sauce would add a nice flavor.


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks great!  Clipped into MacGourmet.

.40


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Have you ever substituted soy sauce for Worcestershire? Do you think it would be good? I have both, but I've always had in my mind that soy sauce would add a nice flavor.


 
No I never have. We are pretty stuck on this particular recipe so any changes would result in full scale freak out in our world. LOL! If you try it, let me know what you think.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think it would be too far off. (Famous last words.)  I'll do a taste test of them both (sauces) to make sure the saltiness is the same before I try it, I'm relatively sure it will at least be edible.

I just did a Google for Asian Chex mix and it called for 2 Tbsp. of soy sauce so I should be okay there.  It also called for chow mien noodles.  That sounds good too.

More stuff for my list.  It sure is nice to have such an overstocked freezer.  I can spend more on extras.  The only meats I plan on getting is a bag of tail on medium shrimp to go with the 60 cent package of zucchini I found and cooked up with onions, garlic and stewed tomatoes (I got 4 baggies out of them to freeze.)  Plus I'll pick up a Chorizo and cut into 4 pieces to freeze and use for seasoning.


----------

